# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery >  انتخاب تاریخ شمسی (و قمری و میلادی و ...) توسط DatePicker در jQuery

## Exception

افتتاح این بخش رو تبریک میگم.
برای شروع و راه افتادن این بخش به فکرم رسید که یکی از کارهایی که قبلا با jQuery انجام داده بودم رو اینجا بذارم تا هم دوستان استفاده کنن و هم شروعی باشه برای اینکه دوستان هم کارهای مشابه خودشون رو در ارایه بدن.

همه با DatePickerها آشنا هستید و میدونید که چقدر در طراحی صفحات وب میتونه به User Friendly بودن صفحات کمک کنه. در مجموعه jQuery UI هم یک DatePicker خیلی جالب وجود داره که امکانات خیلی خوبی داره. ولی مشکلی که این پلاگین داره اینه که با اینکه از زبانهای دیگه (بجز انگلیسی) براحتی پشتیبانی میکنه، ولی فقط از تقویم میلادی پشتیبانی میکنه و عملا باعث میشه که ما (فارسی زبانها) نتونیم از این تقویم استفاده کنیم.

با توجه به نیازی که به این DatePicker داشتم، تغییرات مختصری در این پلاگین دادم و امکان اضافه کردن تقویم جدید رو بهش اضافه کردم. بعد تقویم هجری شمسی (و همینطور به تازگی تقویم هجری قمری) رو پیاده سازی کردم.

توضیحات کاملتر و مثال چگونگی استفاده از این تقویم رو میتونید در این آدرس ببینید: http://hasheminezhad.com/datepicker
ضمنا اگر مشکلی هم داشت، مطرح کنید. تا الان به کمک گزارشات دوستان، اشکالات این تقویم تا حدود زیادی رفع شده و فکر میکنم نسخه فعلی برای استفاده واقعی (و نه آزمایشی) مناسب باشه.

در مورد حق کپی هم، هر کاری که دوست داشتید میتونید با این کد بکنید (از استفاده تجاری گرفته تا هر تغییری که در کد خواستید). فقط کامنتهای اول اسکریپتها (اسامی) رو پاک نکنید و اگر توسعه دادینش، در اختیار بقیه هم بذارین تا همه استفاده کنن.

در پایان هم نسخه فعلی این تقویم رو ضمیمه میکنم، ولی اگر خواستید مطمین بشید که از آخرین نسخه استفاده میکنید، پیشنهاد میکنم به آدرس اصلی مراجعه کنید. در این ضمیمه، چندین مثال از چگونگی استفاده این تقویم هم وجود داره.

----------


## mortezawolf

> افتتاح این بخش رو تبریک میگم.
> برای شروع و راه افتادن این بخش به فکرم رسید که یکی از کارهایی که قبلا با jQuery انجام داده بودم رو اینجا بذارم تا هم دوستان استفاده کنن و هم شروعی باشه برای اینکه دوستان هم کارهای مشابه خودشون رو در ارایه بدن.
> 
> همه با DatePickerها آشنا هستید و میدونید که چقدر در طراحی صفحات وب میتونه به User Friendly بودن صفحات کمک کنه. در مجموعه jQuery UI هم یک DatePicker خیلی جالب وجود داره که امکانات خیلی خوبی داره. ولی مشکلی که این پلاگین داره اینه که با اینکه از زبانهای دیگه (بجز انگلیسی) براحتی پشتیبانی میکنه، ولی فقط از تقویم میلادی پشتیبانی میکنه و عملا باعث میشه که ما (فارسی زبانها) نتونیم از این تقویم استفاده کنیم.
> 
> با توجه به نیازی که به این DatePicker داشتم، تغییرات مختصری در این پلاگین دادم و امکان اضافه کردن تقویم جدید رو بهش اضافه کردم. بعد تقویم هجری شمسی (و همینطور به تازگی تقویم هجری قمری) رو پیاده سازی کردم.
> 
> توضیحات کاملتر و مثال چگونگی استفاده از این تقویم رو میتونید در این آدرس ببینید: http://hasheminezhad.com/datepicker
> ضمنا اگر مشکلی هم داشت، مطرح کنید. تا الان به کمک گزارشات دوستان، اشکالات این تقویم تا حدود زیادی رفع شده و فکر میکنم نسخه فعلی برای استفاده واقعی (و نه آزمایشی) مناسب باشه.
> ...



مشکلش توی صفحات popup هست که نمایش تقویم پشت صفحه میوفته

----------


## Exception

> مشکلش توی صفحات popup هست که نمایش تقویم پشت صفحه میوفته


مشکل خاصی نداره. کافیه z-index رو زیاد کنید. با یک استایل css حل میشه.
در کل مساله z-index حدسی هست و فرمولی نداره که طبق اون بذارین و همه جا درست باشه.

----------


## jingiliboyz

میشه راهنمایی کنید این پلاگین ها رو چطور توی دات نت پیاده کنیم

----------


## gardeshgar

این کدها هیچ
 منافاتی با دات نت نداره دوست من. اینها فقط کدهایسمت مشتریه

----------


## امیـرحسین

آقای فرهادی هم یک تقویم شمسی جاوااسکریپت طراحی کردند که امکانات خوبی داره ولی jQuery نیست. چون مرتبط بود گفتم معرفی کنم: http://farhadi.ir/works/jalalijscalendar

----------


## ali8465

> افتتاح این بخش رو تبریک میگم.
> برای شروع و راه افتادن این بخش به فکرم رسید که یکی از کارهایی که قبلا با jQuery انجام داده بودم رو اینجا بذارم تا هم دوستان استفاده کنن و هم شروعی باشه برای اینکه دوستان هم کارهای مشابه خودشون رو در ارایه بدن.
> 
> همه با DatePickerها آشنا هستید و میدونید که چقدر در طراحی صفحات وب میتونه به User Friendly بودن صفحات کمک کنه. در مجموعه jQuery UI هم یک DatePicker خیلی جالب وجود داره که امکانات خیلی خوبی داره. ولی مشکلی که این پلاگین داره اینه که با اینکه از زبانهای دیگه (بجز انگلیسی) براحتی پشتیبانی میکنه، ولی فقط از تقویم میلادی پشتیبانی میکنه و عملا باعث میشه که ما (فارسی زبانها) نتونیم از این تقویم استفاده کنیم.
> 
> با توجه به نیازی که به این DatePicker داشتم، تغییرات مختصری در این پلاگین دادم و امکان اضافه کردن تقویم جدید رو بهش اضافه کردم. بعد تقویم هجری شمسی (و همینطور به تازگی تقویم هجری قمری) رو پیاده سازی کردم.
> 
> توضیحات کاملتر و مثال چگونگی استفاده از این تقویم رو میتونید در این آدرس ببینید: http://hasheminezhad.com/datepicker
> ضمنا اگر مشکلی هم داشت، مطرح کنید. تا الان به کمک گزارشات دوستان، اشکالات این تقویم تا حدود زیادی رفع شده و فکر میکنم نسخه فعلی برای استفاده واقعی (و نه آزمایشی) مناسب باشه.
> ...



اقا دمت گرم ، استفاده کردیم  :قلب:

----------


## ali8465

اقا دمت گرم ، استفاده کردیم  :قلب:

----------


## davodsharif

با سلام
من برای یک پروژه تجاری به این تقویم نیاز دارم . اگه بتونم از کمکتون استفاده کنم ممنون میشم . ایمیل من sida2544@gmail.com
پیشاپیش از لطفتون ممنونم.

----------


## fa_arnc

عالی بود دستان درد نکند

----------


## magicall

سلام دمت گرم با حال بود

----------


## shariati-it

ممنون از این همه زحمت واقعا عالی بود
اما من اولین بار هست که میخوام از jquery استفاده کنم الان تمام فایلها رو قرار دادم اما نمیدونم این دو تا jquery.js و ui.core.js چیه و از کجا و چگونه باید بذارم ؟
من تو اضافه کردن اسکریپتها مشکل دارم و خطا میده میشه مرحله به مرحله و کاملتر واسه من مبتدی توضیح بدید ؟
راستی من سایت اصلی رو کامل خوندم و انجام دادم اما بازهم خطا میده 
me_shariati@yahoo.com

----------


## Zolfaghari

> ممنون از این همه زحمت واقعا عالی بود
> اما من اولین بار هست که میخوام از jquery استفاده کنم الان تمام فایلها رو قرار دادم اما نمیدونم این دو تا jquery.js و ui.core.js چیه و از کجا و چگونه باید بذارم ؟
> من تو اضافه کردن اسکریپتها مشکل دارم و خطا میده میشه مرحله به مرحله و کاملتر واسه من مبتدی توضیح بدید ؟
> راستی من سایت اصلی رو کامل خوندم و انجام دادم اما بازهم خطا میده 
> me_shariati@yahoo.com


جناب هاشمی نژاد از لطف شما سپاس گذارم.
عالی بود...
امیدوارم همیشه خوب و خوش و موفق و پایدار باشید.

جناب شریعتی، توی فایل زیپ که بالای صفحه گذاشته اند، تمامی کارهایی که من و شما باید انجام بدیم رو انجام داده اند.

----------


## QARTAL

سلام، ممنون عالی بود، فقط یه مشکل داره، اینکه نمیشه توی یه DIV گذاشتش، یعنی هر کاری میکنی نسبت به Body ، پوزیشن میگیره
من میخوام روی یه div با position:fixed استفادش کنم ولی نمیشه، (با صفحه Scroll میشه و ثابت نمیمونه)
البته یه جایی تو jscript ، _PAR میگیره ولی من نتونستم بفهمم که این parent ro کجا باید بهش بدم

----------


## iraitc

با سلام . و کمال تشکر از آقای هاشمی نژاد بخاطر اینکه یه قدم مثبت برا بچه های ایران برداشتن .

----------


## pnusharp

با سلام

من از این datepicker استفاده کردم اما جواب نمیده. خواهشا کمک کنید، خیلی نیاز دارم. البته بگم که من در پروژه م از bootstrap ،  jquery , jquery UI استفاده کردم. فک کنم اینا مانع استفاده از date picker می شن! این همه کدهام:  
لینک های صفحه
<link type="text/css" href="<?php echo base_url(); ?>them/ui.core.css" rel="stylesheet" />
	<link type="text/css" href="<?php echo base_url(); ?>them/ui.theme.css" rel="stylesheet" />
	<link type="text/css" href="<?php echo base_url(); ?>them/ui.datepicker.css" rel="stylesheet" />
	<script type="text/javascript" src="<?php echo base_url(); ?>them/jquery-1.3.2.min.js"></script>
	<script type="text/javascript" src="<?php echo base_url(); ?>them/ui.core.min.js"></script>
	<script type="text/javascript" src="<?php echo base_url(); ?>them/ui.datepicker-cc.min.js"></script>
	<script type="text/javascript" src="<?php echo base_url(); ?>them/calendar.min.js"></script>
	<script type="text/javascript" src="<?php echo base_url(); ?>them/ui.datepicker-cc-ar.js"></script>
	<script type="text/javascript" src="<?php echo base_url(); ?>them/ui.datepicker-cc-fa.js"></script>

این هم کد بخش script صفحه 
<script type="text/javascript">
			// پرکردن فیلد اضافی
		$(function {
	        $("#datepicker2").datepicker({
	            dateFormat: 'dd/mm/yy',
	            altField: '#alternate2',
	            altFormat: 'DD، d MM yy'
	        });
		});
		</script>
و کد html
<div id="right_calendar">
						<p class='ui-widget-content'>					
							تاریخ:
							<input type="text" id="datepicker2" />
							<input type="text" id="alternate2" size="30" />
						</p>
					</div>

----------


## plague

فایر باگ نصب کن بهت میگه مشکل چیه
کدت به نظر درست میاد

----------


## pnusharp

دوست عزیز *plague* سپاس.
پرانتزای جلوی 

```
$ ([B]function ()[/B]{ ... });
```

 رو فراموش کرده بودم!

----------


## pnusharp

با این کدها یه datepicker نمایش داده شده که قابلیت انتخاب رو داره.

حالا چطور میشه یه تقویم در صفحه نمایش بدم؟؟ که به صورت ثابت در صفحه موجود باشه؟
دوستان کسی میتونه کمک کنه؟

----------


## sabzehbzsa

سلام ممنون که این کنترل رو در اختیار ما قراردادید
من میخوام تاریخی رو که توی htmltextbox نمایش میده توی بانکم ذخیره کنم ولی توی کدنویسی htmltextbox رو نمیشناسه میشه بگید باید چکارکنم

----------


## sabzehbzsa

این کنترل توی صفحه های جاوا لود نمیشه و ارور جاوا میده لطفا یکی جواب بده

----------


## dr_hsy

بسیار عالیه .. اما جدیدا تاریخ روز جاری رو یه روز عقب تر میزنه .. میشه حلش کرد ؟

----------


## Tekyegah

خیلی عالیه ... فقط مشکلش اینکه که ساعت نداره ...

تقویم جلالی هم که دوستمون معرفی کردن ، ساعت داره اما +3.5 نیست !

----------


## mohammad_alikhani

سلام دوستان، 

من یه مشکلی که دارم اینه:
زمانی که در تو aspx استفاده می کنم؛ وقتی که postback میشه، متن انتخاب شده به عنوان تاریخ پاک میشه!
راه حلی هست؟

----------


## alirayaneh

سلام دوستان میدونم این پست قدیمیه  و نباید آوردش بالا .. 
اما فکر میکنم بهتر از اینه که بخوام پست جدیدی در این مورد بزنم .. 
با توجه به توسعه  jquery و نسخه های جدیدی که ازش اومده چطور میتونم نسخه 2.3 جی کووری رو برای استفاده ای از این پلاگین اصلاح کنم ... ؟

----------


## aminsaghi

با سلام خدمت اساتید بزرگ.
دوستان من از ui 1.10.2 استفاده می کنم. از خود ui، فقط دیالوگ و تب رو لازم دارم. اما یه سری پلاگین دیگه هم استفاده می کنم مثل گرید و ... . 

مشکلم اینه که نمی تونم از این تقویم کنار این پلاگینا استفاده کنم.:
1) اگه ui.core.js این تقویم رو استفاده کنم، همه پلاگینای دیگه به هم می ریزن و کار نمی کنن. 
2) اگه از ui پیش فرض خودم استفاده کنم، این تقویم کار نمی کنه. یعنی وقتی رو تکست باکس کلیک می کنم هیچ اتفاقی نمیوفته و رندر نمی شه.
3) اگه  از ui خودم و بقیه تنظیمات این تقویم استفاده کنم، تقویم فارسی می شه، اما سال به میلادی و ماه و روز رو بر اساس تاریخ میلادی نشون می ده.

دیگه خسته شدم و واقعا یه تقویم برای برنامه ام لازم داره... ممنون می شم از کمک و تجارب اساتید گرامی

موفق باشید - در پناه حق

----------


## sinoser

> با سلام خدمت اساتید بزرگ.
> دوستان من از ui 1.10.2 استفاده می کنم. از خود ui، فقط دیالوگ و تب رو لازم دارم. اما یه سری پلاگین دیگه هم استفاده می کنم مثل گرید و ... . 
> 
> مشکلم اینه که نمی تونم از این تقویم کنار این پلاگینا استفاده کنم.:
> 1) اگه ui.core.js این تقویم رو استفاده کنم، همه پلاگینای دیگه به هم می ریزن و کار نمی کنن. 
> 2) اگه از ui پیش فرض خودم استفاده کنم، این تقویم کار نمی کنه. یعنی وقتی رو تکست باکس کلیک می کنم هیچ اتفاقی نمیوفته و رندر نمی شه.
> 3) اگه  از ui خودم و بقیه تنظیمات این تقویم استفاده کنم، تقویم فارسی می شه، اما سال به میلادی و ماه و روز رو بر اساس تاریخ میلادی نشون می ده.
> 
> دیگه خسته شدم و واقعا یه تقویم برای برنامه ام لازم داره... ممنون می شم از کمک و تجارب اساتید گرامی
> ...


این مطلب رو نگاهی بکن اگر مشکلت حل نشد بگو برسی دقیق تری بشه
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...A6%D8%B1%DB%8C

----------


## Maryam mohseni

سلام
من یه سوال برام پیش اومد که اگر کاربر به صورت دستی مقادیر روز و ماه و سال رو اشتباه تایپ کنه تکلیف چیه؟
مثلا برای روز بزنه 87.
آیا کنترلی روز این مورد میشه ؟ در غیر اینصورت که دیتای غلط ذخیره میشه.

----------


## Nabi

http://hasheminezhad.com/datepicker

با jquery 1.11 سازگار نیست.
خطا:

```
TypeError: $.browser is undefined
if($.browser.msie && parseInt($.browser.version,10) < 7 && !inst.inline){
```

.browser در jquery 1.9 حذف شده است.  ([+](http://stackoverflow.com/a/14524331/1407491))

توسعه مدتهاست که قطع شده و سازنده هم در سایتش هیچگونه راه ارتباطی نگذاشته.

من بیشتر جستجو کردم به این رسیدم:

https://plugins.jquery.com/pwt.datepicker/
دمو: http://babakhani.github.io/PersianWe...oc/datepicker/

هنوز تستش نکردم ولی به نظر جایگزین خوبی میاد.

----------

